# Jones County Honey Hole !



## 02sporty (May 11, 2011)

308 acres 2 miles south of Gray, and 10 minutes from Macon. Good road system. Big Deer. Only 4 deer taken last year, 3 does( largest was 151 lbs. on the hoof)and one big spike by a guest. Lots of little guys were let walk! Land was not hunted in 2009. Only looking for 2 or 3 hunters (already have 2). 2 guys backed out this year at the last minute! Also loaded with turkeys. If 5 hunters total, dues are $700. If only four, it would be $875. Due to family tragedy and illness, only one hunter was there over five or six times. Check out the pics attached!  Chris 478.320.7292.


----------



## 02sporty (May 16, 2011)

Can show the property this Saturday 5/21, or Sunday 5/22.


----------



## 02sporty (May 18, 2011)

This is Plum Creek property and half of the lease fee is due on 5/31 with the other half due on 6/15. I really hate to let this go. Anybody?


----------



## Tikkat3Shooter (Jan 4, 2012)

yall still looking? if so call me (zack) on 678-507-8847! thanks


----------



## Maddogg (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm looking for new club to join this year. Let know if you will have openings.


----------



## 02sporty (Mar 11, 2012)

We will have 2 openings this year, maybe three depending on the amount prospective members can pay. If we go with 4 total, it will be $910 per member. If we go with 5, it will be $730. Big bodied deer here. The buck on the left in the last pic is the first buck.


----------



## 02sporty (Mar 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 02sporty (Mar 25, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 02sporty (Apr 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 02sporty (Apr 19, 2012)

Can show the club any weekend or most weekdays. Chris. 478-320-7292


----------



## Eagle7 (Apr 27, 2012)

PM Sent -


----------



## 02sporty (May 14, 2012)

Ttttt.....


----------



## Referee (May 29, 2012)

02sporty said:


> Ttttt.....



ttt


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 2, 2012)

with all these beautiful trophies in the pictures, why was only [4] deer taken ?  If you could expand the total membership to [6] six each member would have 50 acres.  What would be the cost of membership with six ?  Please P M me. thanks.


----------



## Referee (Jun 6, 2012)

We are probably letting the property go back to Plum Creek. We had no new members and lost one. A lot of people were interested but no one came through. As for only 4 deer taken last year, we only had 3 hunters and one of them only came 3 times. We let ALL of the little bucks walk and couldn't get shots at a couple of bruisers chasing does. However we still have until Friday to let Plum Creek know for sure and get the money to them by 6-13.The cost of the lease is $3899 split by however many.


----------



## steve j (Jul 3, 2012)

how far from moltrie ga are you


----------



## markland (Jul 3, 2012)

Any hogs on the property?


----------



## BCarmichael (Jul 7, 2012)

Give me a call im very interested 718-4432 my name is Blake


----------



## Referee (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the responses but the land was turned back over to Plum Creek.


----------

